# Canadian embassy Abu Dhabi: Striking diplomats vow major visa shutdown



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Yup that's it. It is starting on Monday and no VISA services will be offered at all in Abu Dhabi.

Yahoo! News Canada - Latest News & Headlines


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Fools 

Just as Canuck-Emirati relations have taken a turn for the better 

Only Canada will properly suffer from this


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Ugghh - The Harper hating part of me wants to cheer for the immigration officers but the union hating part of says to fire them all and privatize the whole damn thing.

Doesn't really concern me but it'll definitely hurt the Canadian economy. I wonder if the government will enforce the back-to-work legislation because of the effect it'll have on economy ... didn't they do that with the airlines or some other union recently?!?


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

w_man said:


> Ugghh - The Harper hating part of me wants to cheer for the immigration officers but the union hating part of says to fire them all and privatize the whole damn thing.
> 
> Doesn't really concern me but it'll definitely hurt the Canadian economy. I wonder if the government will enforce the back-to-work legislation because of the effect it'll have on economy ... didn't they do that with the airlines or some other union recently?!?


Yes, I believe they introduced back to work legislation for Air Canada employees.

I just hate these greedy public sector unions.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I think Mr clement could be more sympathetic towards them. They have been providing services while striking and they pointed out the differences in pay which is pretty bad if you ask me.

The threshold erupted when Mr Clement signaled that it has to be either his way or the high way. Not sure why he is still working in the Government.

Playing hard balls with foreign officers while they have a valid reason to strike is not going down well with many people. The right to strike is valid and they were thoughtful in still providing services although at a lower pace.

Can you imagine if there is a massive resignation of foreign officers ?


----------

